# R33 gtr vspec



## leegrierson74 (10 mo ago)

I owned a black r33 gtr v spec uk spec and had all the engine manifolds turbos everything done to it and would like to get it back again, reg number was T166 MBU any help contact me on [email protected]

Thanks 👍


----------

